# Strategy for playing Golf



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

This is an interesting link that I will try next time I play:

Set Fit Golf

Based upon your average safe drive, your PW shot and your average score, you enter the data and it tells you a strategy how to play. It seems to make sense. I will update you if it works for me.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Here are tips on breaking 100.

Break 100


----------

